# W Cen MN FT Report



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Open has a 1st series consisting of a quad with 2 long retired & out of order flyer. Not there just reporting what I got on the phone. Great temps for a summer trial! But wind is supposed to be strong as the day progresses. Good luck to all..........


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone know if they finished the open/limited 1st series?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I was hoping you were giving call backs.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I heard that one of the judges had to be taken to the hospital. Not sure who took over the assignment. Hope it is not serious for Mr Towle. Prayers sent for him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> I heard that one of the judges had to be taken to the hospital. Not sure who took over the assignment. Hope it is not serious for Mr Towle. Prayers sent for him.


oh wow..... hope he's OK. Prayers from Chicago...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

birdthrower51 said:


> I heard that one of the judges had to be taken to the hospital. Not sure who took over the assignment. Hope it is not serious for Mr Towle. Prayers sent for him.


From the heat?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> I heard that one of the judges had to be taken to the hospital. Not sure who took over the assignment. Hope it is not serious for Mr Towle. Prayers sent for him.


Here's hoping that Mr. Towle is OK and has a quick and complete recovery. 

I must confess that this is a scenario I've never considered. Having to replace a judge before completion of a large first series is tough for all concerned.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I understand he had a "slight" stroke (as if any stroke were slight). But the report I got was good news, that he is doing well. Open didn't finish 1st series, dog 35 is first to run this morning. Opinion I got was that about 1/2 the dogs have done good work.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Went to the 2nd with 44 dogs I think. Don't have call backs. 2nd was a poison bird, cross-wind blind. Onsite opinion is that about 1/2 the dogs are doing it. I'll try to get call backs with next report....


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Any more news from Minn???

JS


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

32 back to the land blind in the am. sorry I don't have #s. 1st was a triple with 2 retired and a flyer.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

From what I understand, 18 back to the Open water marks...

kg


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Q (18 started)
1st Ticket Dave Smith
2nd Tank Tom Torvik/Dan Sayles
3rd Ranger Robby Knutson
4th Arrow Mike Nugent (teds brother)
RJ Red Bruce Beier

AM (64 started)
1st-Max, Roger Weller
2nd-Birdy, Yvonne Hayes
3rd-Tia, Caire
4th-Pepper, Roger Weller 
RJ Boo, Johnson
Jam 5 do not have numbers

Open (94 started)
1st-Willie, Dan Sayles
2nd-Ethyl, Charlie Hayes
3rd-Duncan, Brian Moser/Dan Sayles
4th-Brody, Issac Langerud
RJ-Pepper Roger Weller/Steve Yozamp
Jams(7) 14,20,35,39,41,42,75

Congradulations to all and to all a good night.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Regarding Howie--we hear at this point all is well, however he is in the hospital and being monitored--Field trial committee acted quickly and Central Minnesota Retriever Club (Mentor Club for trial) President Mark Belford stepped in for Howie 10 minutes after we took him to the hospital and the trial went on. AKC rep was on site and was impressed with mechanics of trial, judging, and of course quality of entrants and handlers.

Another side note--Open 94 dogs in the land marks (zero no birds) and 17 in the water marks (zero no birds) Am 64 dogs in the land marks (zero no birds with first time trial shooters) , 17 in the water marks (one no bird), Q 18 dogs in land marks (zero no birds)

one no-bird out of 210 flyers--great work

The West Central Retriever club would like to thank all the members from the mentor club (10 plus) that helped with the trial---in addition the pros, amateurs, and friends of Dan and Casey Sayles and the Morris area club. Finally to the new club--hats off to members and volunteers that have the passion, attitude, and work ethic to start a new club---you worked your hearts out!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Roger Weller on the 1st with Max and the 4th with Pepper in the AM!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Danny Farmer had a helluva streak going in terms of winning or placing in consecutive trials. Been a while since he's not been in the points. 

Congrats to all, and best wishes to Howie.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Question. If a dog gets a new owner, would the dog still have his/her AFC title?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Question. If a dog gets a new owner, would the dog still have his/her AFC title?


A new owner wouldn't change whether or not the dog had earned an AFC. If he earned it, it's his.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

But if a National Pickem champ were to get a new dog, he would be stripped of his title and the first runnerup would assume all duties and responsibilities of the former champ. 

JS


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go Roger & Max (& Pepper too)!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

JS said:


> But if a National Pickem champ were to get a new dog, he would be stripped of his title and the first runnerup would assume all duties and responsibilities of the former champ.
> 
> JS


LOL. Sounds good to me. That means I'm doing well if I have another dog. :razz::razz:


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

I am wondering where in w central mn this event was held. I grew up in Dalton Mn which is also in W Central Mn


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Near Morris on Sayles property that had been Cimaroc Kennels previously owned by Sy Sifers


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> Congrats to Roger Weller on the 1st with Max and the 4th with Pepper in the AM!!


 
Ditto!!!!!!


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

TY Mr. Halsted I grew up in Dalton Mn not far from there.


----------

